# Malanotan II guide



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Melanotan II Dosage:
Initiate: 100mcg
Conservative: 250mcg
Common: 500mcg
Stout: 1mg
Large: 1.5mg
Max: 2mg

Melanotan 2 (MT-II) is a melanotropin peptide analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH) => created/communicated through the brain/skin. Synthetic Melanotan 2 travels systemically to produce a dark tan. MT-II comes in the form of a freeze dried (lyophilized) peptide in a sterile multi-use vial. Melanotan molecule is bioavailable through subq injection only. 

Melanotan binds to melanocortin receptors (MCRs) which influence pigmentation, inflammation, energy homeostasis, appetite and sexual function. 

Melanotan 2 is a smaller and more potent product (as compared to M-I which targets MC1R only - the freckle gene) targeting an array of receptors.

The fair skinned can achieve a natural tan with assistance from synthetic MSH. For those with sun allergy melanotropin peptides are life changing. MT-2 was originally designed to reduce skin cancer rates. The best defense against skin cancer is said to be a natural tan developed over time. 

Athletes and fitness enthusiasts use Melanotan II intermittently to increase tanning efficacy, the aphrodisiac and appetite suppression. MT-2 was dubbed the Barbie drug and has been highlighted in wired magazine. Synthetic melanocortin use helps to attain a tan with the least amount of exposure to harmful ultraviolet radiation (UVR).



Best candidates for Melanotan 2 are those on the low side on the Fitzpatrick scale. Higher Fitzpatrick scale skin types, those with moles/freckles, darken at rates which can lead to pigmentation issues (dark when you'd prefer not to be - genitals, under-eyes, lips, etc have more melanocytes/melanosomes/etc => word to the wise: protect yourself by covering, spf, sunglasses & being aware of your UVR environment). Blonds, red heads, lizards and those with pale skin have dramatic results with patient supplementation/therapy. 

Melanotan stimulates melanin extremely effectively when combined with UVR. Note: Melanotan is 1,000 times more potent than natural a-MSH.

Melanotan 2012 Instruction

Reconstitute Melanotan II from freeze dried powder with bacteriostatic water (BW), MT-2 is a durable peptide that remains potent and preserved for months. Reconstituting (mixing) your Melanotan 2 peptide is a necessity, unless pre-mixed products are purchased (use extreme caution). MT-II experimentation is a large commitment - use careful consideration. Nasal sprays, pre-mixed peptides, pills, oral and loose powder are not often legitimate. There are successful reports of nasal spray experiences, however, they are few and far between. Enzymes will render the peptide inactive if ingested. 



Melanotan II Shipping: Melanotan peptides are stable and do not require special treatment during shipping. After receiving MT-2 it is recommended to store in the refrigerator. 

Mixing Peptides: Add BW to the vial when you are ready to begin research. 

Peptide Calculator: Add 100 units (1ml) of water to the vial. 1ml/100 units will minimize the volume that you have to inject and will simplify the arithmetic in your MT-2 experiment. 



1ml syringe (U100), 1ml BW to reconstitute
Calculations for a desired 500mcg dose:
Step 1= 1ml syringe
Step 2= 10mg MT-II
Step 3= 2ml bact water
Step 4= 500mcg dose
=> 5 ticks on your insulin pin or 10 units

Needles: 29-31 gauge X 1/2", 1 CC (100 unit). That is a typical large insulin needle used to mix as well as inject. Use needles one time only (meaning draw from the vial, inject, then discard). Once your technique perfected, injections are about painless. Smaller syringes are nice for accurate measurement...large syringes can be bulky and less precise. 

Starting dose: Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg) or better yet 100mcg (or less). See how you react as sensitivity varies greatly. Goal should be to feel nothing, why get sick right? Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is dated and dangerous. 

Loading dose: Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. Folks who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Don’t worry about missing occasional days/doses - this is a lifestyle product meant to be used intermittently. Developing desirable pigment changes while on synthetic melanocyte stimulating hormone(s) can take weeks to months for results.

Maintaining on Melanotan: Maintenance dosing Melanotan 2 is taking doses less frequently (and/or with less dosage) to avoid becoming darker than desired. Tanning on melanotropins will likely yield a super-physiologic pigmentation. A maintenance dose can help prolong photo-protection delivered through greater melanin density. 

UV Radiation: Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast tanning is possible and how dark you get w/ least damage to skin/body. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides. 

Melanotan 2 Storage: Store freeze dried and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator. Pre-loading injects is good practice, helps evaluate dosage received/planned.

Note: There are many things you will need to consider before experimenting with this peptide. Cyclic analogues (MT-II) have a wide range of peripheral effects and systemic control is always going to pose an issue in clinical use. Needless to say, MT-II is not an approved or regulated product. MT-II is legal to buy, possess, etc. Variables such as skin type and individual goals benefit greatly from peer review. Ask for critiques, plans and create a user log during use. Seasoned users are generally more than happy to offer tricks of the trade. 

When supplementing a-MSH to tan keep in mind that tanning is a side effect. The tanning response is, in reality, a physiological repair mechanism to instant UV damage of the skin cells (epidermis/dermis). MSH is not going to color your skin, it is going to make your own skin create its own tan and that in turn creates protection (melanin density). If you are looking to be some bronzed beach God with perfectly uniform melanosomes at a specific tone, go mystic tan. Redheads, for example, naturally produce a variant form of melanin that is yellowish-red (pheomelanin). Do not expect a brown tan on a ginger body right away...or ever. 

Know your skin type: Skin type is just one detail which will help create a user log. There are 10s of thousands of melanotan users worldwide who share the experience. Raise awareness and help others who want to hear success stories as well as challenges. Melanotan is a physical and emotion experience to be well prepared for.

Am I a good candidate for MT-II?
Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II. Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider. Tanning injections often come on the user radar after sunless tanning disappointment (messy spray tans).



Melanotan II levels the playing field for skin types I & II. Darker skin types can really go off the charts with MT-II tanning (easy to attain a foolish dark tone - explaining yourself may become necessary).

How much MT-II should I buy and how long will it last?
Skin type I: 30-50mg
Skin type II: 20-30mg
Skin type III: 10mg

How long will tan last?
A tan developed using Melanotan 2 lasts much longer than an ordinary tan. A well-tanned person returning from a beach holiday will lose most of the tan in a month if they stop getting sun. If they had been using Melanotan 2 and continued on maintenance after returning, they would still have most of their tan 3 months later.

Side effects of MT-II?
Possible short-term side effects you should know about, including: nausea, appetite loss, facial flushing and increased libido. These may be most noticeable during the first few days of treatment and should taper off. Desensitization occurs rapidly with respect to Melanotan II as well as PT-141.

Melanotan 2 Peptide Information
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?485646-Melanotan-II-Guide-2012#.UDLhq2t5mK1


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 21, 2012)

have you used this cran?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just order some brother and will be using it next week. Will be making a log as well.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there a link explaining skin types, maybe a hyperlink to a primer for those interested?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes there is I'll have to dig it up for u, give me a bit. There is a chart with 6 different skin types.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Superman said:


> Is there a link explaining skin types, maybe a hyperlink to a primer for those interested?



Their is a scale it's called the Fitzpatrick Skin Type Scale or something like that here are some links that way help you out. I'm skin type two I believe.

This link has the chart and a lot of useful info. Even has a video that shows results of a women in England or someplace where I believe the drug is used in clinics. Lots of useful info on this page if you are interested in this peptide.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a great post. I have a vial of this that i've been waiting to try - i just wasn't too sure how to proceed, and after seeing other guys at the gym go black overnight i did not want to overdo it. Im going to order some insulin needles and get to it!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 21, 2012)

So if your not skin types I nor II this may be a little pointless then?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 22, 2012)

Well .that's one man's way of breaking down ppl into skin type groups. Hi think anyone could use it unleash your black as night or naturally very dark to begin with. Ask far as I'm concerned their is three types of skin types . White , black and everyone in between.


----------

